
Did a selfie accidentally reveal the administration’s plan to halt all visas? - dx034
http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2017/05/trump-s-travel-bannon
======
bhouston
There is nothing accidental about that photo, Bannon and Boteach, are both
very media savvy. Boteach is a one-man PR machine for the Boteach brand and
Bannon co-founded Breitbart News.

We are just being played here.

~~~
ekzy
Exactly my thought. What would be the point of writing those down on a
whiteboard? And who is so organised and tidy with their whiteboard?

Also, this doesn't belong on HN

~~~
throwaway2016a
> And who is so organised and tidy with their whiteboard?

Someone too out of touch (or hipster) to use a computer to do it. I've met
people who do everything in paper notebooks and whiteboards and almost never
open a computer and the level of detail in their notes borders on art.

Although I think it is more likely it was staged.

~~~
Grue3
Nothing out of touch in recognizing that paper notebooks and whiteboards are
way more ergonomic than computers for certain use cases.

~~~
throwaway2016a
I agree. I couldn't figure out a way to say it without coming off that way. I
realize there are legitimate reasons one might choose to use paper.

"Infinite resolution" being one I hear often.

------
iMark
"Such a tactic, with all the economic and administrative woe it would entail,
would be a ludicrously large hammer to use on such a small nut. No reasonable
president would wield it."

That last line would once have offered greater reassurance.

------
gdilla
It was planned, but that makes it even more stupid. The courts have been using
Trump and his surrogates own words against them showing their true intent in
the travel ban. Don't see how this will help them when they're challenged
again.

~~~
dragonwriter
It could be that losing battles in court is part of their strategy for
whipping their base into a frenzy against the judiciary.

------
hellofunk
Is the policy to search computers and phones when entering the U.S. still
happening? If so, is it also affecting U.S. citizens? I would think they'd
have rights that don't allow this without a warrant. Not sure about non-
citizens.

~~~
emodendroket
Well you'd be wrong. It's legal to circumvent such protections at the border
-- in fact, this is one reason they do it.

------
emodendroket
You know it's the Economist because the angle they go for on this story is the
effect on the travel industry.

~~~
Angostura
It's their business travel blogger.

